# Teledat 331 LAN wird unter Knoppix 3.7 nicht erkannt!?



## Fundamentum (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Allerseits 

 Nach meiner Suche in Google scheine ich wohl als einzigster das Problem zu haben. Unter Win2000 habe ich keine Probleme mit dem o. g. DSL-Modem, Knoppix findet das Modem nicht. Hatte jemand auch das Problem? Was kann ich machen? Immerhin fand ich bei Google niemand, der mein Problem hat 

 Danke für die Antworten 8)

 Grüße

 Fundamentum


----------



## Fundamentum (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo 

Das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte Debian von CD installiert, Knoppix gestartet. Das Problem war - natürlich vorhanden - nur habe ich pppoeconf von der Installation der Festplatte ausgeführt und es ging; also muss pppoeconf von knoppix 3.7 buggy sein. *grübel*

Grüße

Fundamentum


----------

